# [INFO] dbus-1.0.2 stabile

## .:chrome:.

come da oggetto. sono stati resi stabili dbus-1.0.2 e i relativi dbus-glib-0.72 e dbus-python-0.71

è possibile scegliere se installare la nuova versione 1.0.2 o mantenere le vecchie versioni compatibili.

nel primo caso è necessario installare manualmente la nuova versione e dbus-glib

la release 1.0.2 è incompatibile con le precedenti. e richiede l'aggiornamento anche di hal

durante l'aggiornamento è necessario ricaricare le impostazioni, con /etc/init.d/dbus reload (attenzione: non restart)

al termine dell'aggiornamento si deve necessariamente eseguire un revdep-rebuild -X

con questa nuova versione vengono rese disponibili nuove funzioni e una nuova interfaccia binaria.

gaim-2.0 adesso funziona in modo corretto e non presenta più quei fastidioso segmentation faults che si verificavano quando si cercava di inviare files (teoricamente non dovrebbe più succedere).

piccola note di colore: con questa versione di dbus funzionano correttamente i pacchetti compiz-settings e network-manager

----------

## riverdragon

Sono un veggente, ieri ho smascherato dbus 1.0.2 e dbus-glib, dbus-python e dbus-qt3-old...  :Cool: 

Compiz-settings non funziona proprio correttamente, qualche problema l'ho notato, un plugin che so essere attivo risultava disabilitato, e abilitandolo ne sono stati tolti altri due... ho risolto aprendo gconf-editor alla vecchia maniera.

Bene per networkmanager, è parecchio che aspetto di essere nelle condizioni per usarlo, questo progetto mi piace molto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

aggiungerei che il revdep-rebuild in base al numero di pacchetti che utilizzano direttamente dbus può variare sensibilente, difatti sul mio pc ha portato alla ricompilazione di 48 pacchetti di cui molti facenti parte di gnome.

----------

## cloc3

su amd64 rilevo il seguente fenomeno (sul quale per la verità non intenzione di smazzarmi al momento):

```

s939 ~ # emerge -uDpvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3', 'nomerge')

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.7', 'nomerge')

...

```

edit: 

seguendo questo bug, ho risolto con:

```

s939 ~ # emerge --unmerge dbus-glib && emerge dbus-glib -1

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, è successa una cosa simile anche a me. probabilmente non sono stati inseriti correttamente i block.

all'inizio segna che la versione 1.0.2 di dbus è bloccata dalla 0.qualcosa.

se togli la 0.qualcosa dopo vuole installare la 1.0.2 ed anche quella precedente. io semplicemente ho messo quella precedente in package.mask

----------

## bandreabis

Testate, testate bene!   :Very Happy: 

Io aspetto il verde anche su amd64.

Cambiamenti visibili?

----------

## Ic3M4n

è un demone che gira in background. non si vede!  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Testate, testate bene!  
> 
> 

 

lamero  :Razz: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io aspetto il verde anche su amd64.
> 
> 

 

beh su amd64 mi sa che aspettero' anche io (oggi non ho voglia/tempo di testare)

per qunato riguarda il laptop ho già aggiornato e finalmente gaim da meno rogne

come segnalato da .:chrome:. (era ora!)

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cambiamenti visibili?

 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> è un demone che gira in background. non si vede! 

 

eheh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

lamero da Lamer?   :Crying or Very sad: 

PS. se aggiornato dbus non mi funziona più l'automount... questo lo considero "cambiamento visibile".   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io lo considererei un bug o un problema di configurazione.

comunque funziona tutto. sul muletto l'ho da un bel po' e va bene.

EDIT: ho corretto la frase. devo imparare a scrivere in italiano.Last edited by Ic3M4n on Mon Jan 22, 2007 1:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> io lo considererei un bug o un problema di configurazione.
> 
> comunque funziona tutto. sul muletto l'ho da un bel po e bene.

 

Quando sarà stabile su amd64 di certo non lo maschererò.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bionicle

stavo facendo l'update quando:

```
!!! ERROR: net-misc/knetworkmanager-0.1_p20061029 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  knetworkmanager-0.1_p20061029.ebuild, line 21:   Called built_with_use 'sys-apps/dbus' 'qt3'

  eutils.eclass, line 1641:   Called die

!!! sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2 does not actually support the qt3 USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

come posso risolvere? modifico l'ebuild togliendo la flag qt3? o esiste un'altro sistema?

grazie

----------

## Luca89

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> gaim-2.0 adesso funziona in modo corretto e non presenta più quei fastidioso segmentation faults che si verificavano quando si cercava di inviare files (teoricamente non dovrebbe più succedere).

 

Confermo, era ora!  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> come posso risolvere? modifico l'ebuild togliendo la flag qt3? o esiste un'altro sistema?

 Installa (eventualmente smascherandolo) il pacchetto dbus-qt3-old.

----------

## Dun

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> lamero da Lamer?  
> 
> PS. se aggiornato dbus non mi funziona più l'automount... questo lo considero "cambiamento visibile".  

 

Prova ad emergere di nuovo sia hald che pmount (strettamente dopo aver installato l ultimo dbus)

Io sto ancora aspettando che finisca il revdep-rebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Dun wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   lamero da Lamer?  
> 
> PS. se aggiornato dbus non mi funziona più l'automount... questo lo considero "cambiamento visibile".   
> 
> Prova ad emergere di nuovo sia hald che pmount (strettamente dopo aver installato l ultimo dbus)
> ...

 

quoto anche se dovrebbe bastare riemergere pmount.

ciauz

----------

## bandreabis

E' utile sapere come risolvere il problema se si presentasse... ma mi pare non sia chiaro che era una frase ipotetica la mia.   :Razz: 

----------

## Dun

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E' utile sapere come risolvere il problema se si presentasse... ma mi pare non sia chiaro che era una frase ipotetica la mia.  

 

Ops....letto di fretta..heheheheeh   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Dun wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   E' utile sapere come risolvere il problema se si presentasse... ma mi pare non sia chiaro che era una frase ipotetica la mia.   
> 
> Ops....letto di fretta..heheheheeh   

 

 :Very Happy:  C'era un nonsocchè di strano nelle risposte.   :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Installa (eventualmente smascherandolo) il pacchetto dbus-qt3-old.

 

a me risulta essere stabile (almeno su x86)

----------

## riverdragon

Per quello ho messo "eventualmente", avendo sincronizzato portage a mezzogiorno dbus e prole mi risultano ancora in testing, dopo aver letto questo thread ho messo in dubbio che lo fossero ancora, domani pomeriggio sarò in grado di vederlo con i miei occhi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Per quello ho messo "eventualmente", avendo sincronizzato portage a mezzogiorno dbus e prole mi risultano ancora in testing, dopo aver letto questo thread ho messo in dubbio che lo fossero ancora, domani pomeriggio sarò in grado di vederlo con i miei occhi.

 

Anche senza dover fare un sync basta un giretto qui per verificare lo stato di un pacchetto ...

/EDIT: adesso è stabile anche su amd64 ma le istruzioni parlano di revdep-rebuild, senza citare l'opzione -X specificata da chrome

----------

## jordan83

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> aggiungerei che il revdep-rebuild in base al numero di pacchetti che utilizzano direttamente dbus può variare sensibilente, difatti sul mio pc ha portato alla ricompilazione di 48 pacchetti di cui molti facenti parte di gnome.

 

Per fortuna che KDE usa ancora dcop.  :Mr. Green: 

9 pacchetti per me.

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho dovuto smascherare la 3.5.6 di k3b, quella stabile non veniva ricompilata con un errore simile a quello riportato Bionicle.

Per il resto non ho avuto il minimo problema.

----------

## Bionicle

IO ho risolto, é stato aggiornato l'ebuild di knetworkmanager ecco le modifiche (basta aggiornare il svn, io uso il repository di sabayon):

Prima:

```

DEPEND=">=net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.3

   >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2

   sys-apps/dbus

   sys-apps/hal"

```

Dopo (ci sono altre dettagli che non ho riportato ma il nocciolo é questo)

```
DEPEND=">=net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.3

   >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2

   || ( >=dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70

      ( =sys-apps/dbus-0.60 ) )

   sys-apps/dbus

   sys-apps/hal"
```

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io ho dovuto smascherare la 3.5.6 di k3b, quella stabile non veniva ricompilata con un errore simile a quello riportato Bionicle.
> 
> Per il resto non ho avuto il minimo problema.

 

Basta che la compili con la USE -hal e funziona! Anche a me dava quel'errore; evidentemente la lista di revdep-rebuild prevede la ricompilazione di k3b prima di hal, di conseguenza da quell'errore. credo. Ad ogni modo come ho scritto sopra di risolve. Appena finisce di compilare tutto (40 pacchetti) riprovo ad attivarla e aggiorno sulla situazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Basta che la compili con la USE -hal e funziona! Anche a me dava quel'errore; evidentemente la lista di revdep-rebuild prevede la ricompilazione di k3b prima di hal, di conseguenza da quell'errore. credo. Ad ogni modo come ho scritto sopra di risolve. Appena finisce di compilare tutto (40 pacchetti) riprovo ad attivarla e aggiorno sulla situazione.

 

Se rimuovi la USE hal funziona ma quando la rimetti temo che l'errore si ripresenterà visto che nell'ebuild della 0.12.14 è scritto

```
        if use hal && ! built_with_use sys-apps/dbus qt3; then

                eerror "You are trying to compile ${CATEGORY}/${PF} with the \"hal\" USE flag enabled,"

                eerror "but sys-apps/dbus is not built with Qt3 support."

                die "rebuild sys-apps/dbus with the qt3 useflag"

        fi

```

mentre nella 0.12.17 (oltre ad altre modifiche) diventa

```
        if use hal && has_version '<sys-apps/dbus-0.91' && ! built_with_use sys-apps/dbus qt3; then

                eerror "You are trying to compile ${CATEGORY}/${PF} with the \"hal\" USE flag enabled,"

                eerror "but sys-apps/dbus is not built with Qt3 support."

                die "rebuild sys-apps/dbus with the qt3 useflag"

        fi

```

Magari mi sbaglio, non ho esaminato gli ebuild a fondo ma questo mi farebbe supporre che il problema si ripreseterà attivando la USE hal.

Se mi sbaglio fammi sapere, anzi fammi sapere in ogni caso  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

stabile per Amd64!

----------

## Kernel78

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> stabile per Amd64!

 

Si, l'ho già detto io questa mattina.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   stabile per Amd64! 
> 
> Si, l'ho già detto io questa mattina.

 

soz

----------

## GiRa

Sbaglio o svariati utenti stanno avendo problemi, devono modificare ebuild e quant'altro?

Non mi piace affatto questa cosa.

Col passaggio a GCC4 fu la stessa cosa, sul PC di casa mi son smazzato un tot di cose durante l'emerge -e world mentre su altri sistemi, dove ho aspettato, il passaggio è stato praticamente trasparente.

----------

## ^Stefano^

@Kernel78: Hai perfettamente ragione  :Wink:  Anche dopo tutte le ricompilazioni del caso, se si riattiva la USE hal, k3b non si compila. 

@GiRa: Non vedo tutti questi problemi. Qualche ebuild che nella versione attuale non è compatibile con il nuovo dbus, ma la cosa si risolve molto facilmente come puoi notare. Disattivando una USE o upgradando direttamente il software. Se noti gli errori riportati per k3b networkmanager sono uguali.

----------

## X-Drum

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> @Kernel78: Hai perfettamente ragione  Anche dopo tutte le ricompilazioni del caso, se si riattiva la USE hal, k3b non si compila. 

 

a dire il vero a me funziona con la USE hal attivata: ricompilato senza problemi

----------

## bandreabis

nessun problema in fase di compilazione.

----------

## GiRa

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> @GiRa: Non vedo tutti questi problemi. Qualche ebuild che nella versione attuale non è compatibile con il nuovo dbus, ma la cosa si risolve molto facilmente come puoi notare. Disattivando una USE o upgradando direttamente il software. Se noti gli errori riportati per k3b networkmanager sono uguali.

 

Per come la vedo io non dovrebbe esserci alcun problema! Stabile ha un significato molto preciso.

Mi starebbe benissimo che ci fosse un comportamento come questo con la versione ~arch.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a dire il vero a me funziona con la USE hal attivata: ricompilato senza problemi

 

Quale versione hai compilato? La 0.12.14 senza modifiche all'ebuild con la USE hal attiva? Se non ti scoccia ti chiedo di essere proprio preciso perchè credo che la cosa interessi anche ad altri che come me hanno avuto problemi. Senza contare tutta la gente che li avrà e prenderà questo 3D come spunto.   :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

0.12.17.

Stabile su amd64.

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> nessun problema in fase di compilazione.

 

Per fortuna, non sai il peso che mi hai tolto ... questa notte potrò dormire sonni tranquilli  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quale versione hai compilato? La 0.12.14 senza modifiche all'ebuild con la USE hal attiva? Se non ti scoccia ti chiedo di essere proprio preciso perchè credo che la cosa interessi anche ad altri che come me hanno avuto problemi. Senza contare tutta la gente che li avrà e prenderà questo 3D come spunto.  

 

omg che noia che scocciatura...tutte ste domande! ma dove credi di essere su un forum???? :PPPPP

 *amd64 wrote:*   

> app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa css dvdr encode ffmpeg flac hal kde mp3 musicbrainz vcd vorbis"

 

 *x86 wrote:*   

> app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis

 

come vedi sul portatile (x86) ho abilitato USE differenti (poichè ho esigenze differenti li) ma la USE incriminata

figura anche li, ho aggiornato senza problemi su tutte e 2 le macchine

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   nessun problema in fase di compilazione. 
> 
> Per fortuna, non sai il peso che mi hai tolto ... questa notte potrò dormire sonni tranquilli 

 

Vuoi che ti legga anche una favola o preferisci che ti canti la ninna nanna?

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   nessun problema in fase di compilazione. 
> 
> Per fortuna, non sai il peso che mi hai tolto ... questa notte potrò dormire sonni tranquilli  
> 
> Vuoi che ti legga anche una favola o preferisci che ti canti la ninna nanna?

 

Trovo già abbastanza soporiferi i tuoi post normali ma grazie per la proposta, ne terrò conto  :Laughing: 

Il fatto è che hanno reso stabile la 0.12.17 qualche ora dopo dbus e quindi quelli che come me ^Stefano^ che hanno fatto il sync in quel periodo si sono trovati con dbus 1.0.2 e k3b 0.12.14 e per poter risolvere la situazione potevano compilare k3b senza la USE hal o smascherare la 0.12.17

----------

## bandreabis

Non colgo l'ironia... ma se sei insonne... saprò come aiutarti.   :Wink: 

Menomale che non hai scelto la ninnananna... non sai come sono stonato.   :Shocked: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Sbaglio o svariati utenti stanno avendo problemi, devono modificare ebuild e quant'altro?

 

se si seguono le indicazioni degli ebuild non si incappa in problemi

oggi mi hai visto usare una macchina mentre stava facendo l'aggiornamento. stava ricompilando mezzo GNOME eppure l'abbiamo usato.

come in ogni campo basta non improvvisare per non incappare in inconvenienti  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

Ragazzi ecco il primo sfigato   :Confused:  . Il revdep-rebuild non mi ha riemerso tutti i pacchetti necessari credo e infatti GNOME crasha prima di partire (c'è qualche log che mi dice che componente cresha?). Cmq sto ridano revdep-rebuild specificando la libreria di dbus, vediamo se va   :Embarassed: 

Sto su amd64, non lo so perchè ho avuto problemi, forse è perchè il mio file world è un casino? boh   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa la domanda ma hai seguito tutte le istruzioni ?

Giusto per sicurezza riporta tutti i passi che hai compiuto ...

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ercoppa

Installato il nuovo dbus,dbus-glib-0.72 e dbus-python-0.71. Fatto il reload del servizio dbus, dato revdep-rebuild (ma senza -X, non me lo diceva emerge) che mi ha emerso:

```
emerge --oneshot  =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3 =gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0 =gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0 =gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.2 =gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.2 =gnome-base/eel-2.16.3 =gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3 =app-arch/file-roller-2.16.2 =kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 =app-text/evince-0.6.1 =gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.2 =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.2 =dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.16.0 =dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.2 =media-video/totem-2.16.4 =gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.2 =gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.16.1 =dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0 =dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1 =gnome-base/control-center-2.16.2 =gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.8.0 =x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.6-r1 =x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.3 =gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.2 =gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.16.2 =gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.12.2 =mail-client/evolution-2.8.2.1 =media-sound/rhythmbox-0.9.7 =net-im/gaim-1.5.0 =net-irc/xchat-2.6.6 =net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.31-r2 =x11-wm/heliodor-0.1.4 
```

emerso manualmente hal, ridato

```
revdep-rebuild --library=libdbus-1.so.2
```

che mi ha emerso

```
emerge --oneshot  =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5 =net-print/cups-1.2.6 =app-editors/gedit-2.16.2 =app-editors/screem-0.16.0 =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.5.5-r3 =app-misc/baobab-2.4.2 =app-misc/pcmanfm-0.3.2.2 =gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.1 =gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0-r1 =gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.16.0 =gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0 =gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.16.2 =gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.16.0-r1 =gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.16.2 =gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.16.2 =gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.2-r2 =gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.1 =kde-misc/strigi-0.3.9 =media-libs/libgphoto2-2.2.1-r1 =media-sound/grip-3.3.1 =media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.2 =media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1 =net-im/ekiga-2.0.3 =net-misc/vino-2.16.0 =sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13 =www-client/epiphany-2.16.2 =x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1.4 =x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.1
```

adesso provo a vedere se gnome parte. Grazie per l'aiuto, scusate se ho fatto qualche errore stupido e vi sto facendo perdere tempo.

P.s. Gnome ora va   :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non ho problemi da riportare ma... DANNAZIONE! Devo ricompilare quel pachiderma di OOo! 

 

Per impiegare solo una minima frazione del tempo potresti semplicemente fare:

```
emerge -C app-office/openoffice && emerge app-office/openoffice-bin
```

A tenere la versione da sorgenti non hai praticamente nessun vantaggio (anzi che io sappia hai solo svantaggi).

@ercoppa

Meglio così  :Wink: 

Non lo hai scritto ma presumo che tu abbia dato anche un etc-update o equivalente dopo l'emerge ...

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *amd64 wrote:*   app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa css dvdr encode ffmpeg flac hal kde mp3 musicbrainz vcd vorbis" 
> 
>  *x86 wrote:*   app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa dvdr encode hal kde mp3 vorbis 
> ...

 

La versione incriminata è la 0.12.4, quella che hai compilato tu e che illustri qua, è appunto quella che era in testing e che si doveva smascherare per usare la USE hal attiva

Neanche io ho avuto problemi con la tua stessa versione   :Wink: 

@ercoppa: Io ho seguito una procedura un po diversa: ho stoppato sia hald che dbus, poi ho eseguito l'aggiornamento, dato il revdep-rebuild con l'opzione -X e successivamente riavviato la macchina. non ho avuto alcun problema. Anche facendo così non si ottengono problemi.

----------

## ercoppa

```
Non lo hai scritto ma presumo che tu abbia dato anche un etc-update o equivalente dopo l'emerge 
```

Si, scusate non l'ho specificato, l'ho fatto. Il problema per ora sembra superato, ma non vorrei ritrovarmi con revdep-rebuild che non rimerge i pacchetti necessari in una situazione analoga, speriamo che sia stato una coincidenza (dubito) e che non ci sia un qualche problema nel mio sistema   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche perchè il pacchetto binario dovrebbe essere ancora compilato verso libdbus-1.so.2 immagino.

 

Ho provato ad usare un po oowriter, installato dal pacchetto -bin, e funziona anche dopo l'aggiornamento.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

```
stefano@blueyes ~ $ equery belongs libvclplug_gtk680li.so

[ Searching for file(s) libvclplug_gtk680li.so in *... ]

app-office/openoffice-bin-2.1.0 (/usr/lib32/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so -> libvclplug_gtk680li.so.1.1)

stefano@blueyes ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26  8 gen 14:21 /usr/lib32/openoffice/program/libvclplug_gtk680li.so -> libvclplug_gtk680li.so.1.1

stefano@blueyes ~ $
```

io openoffice-bin l'ho compilato con le flag gnome e java. potresti provarlo, facendoti un pkg di openoffice in sorgente, prima di disinstallarlo.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho trovato un problema ma non so come risolverlo...

gaim 1.5: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.2

dico beh... poco male lo ricompilo. idem

metto la 2.0.0_beta6 come sul fisso... idem

revdep-rebuild non lo vuole ricompilare. idee?

----------

## Luca89

A me Openoffice compilato da sorgenti mi funziona anche con il nuovo dbus, l'unico problema è che non carica i temi Gtk.

----------

## luigi.malago

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ho trovato un problema ma non so come risolverlo...
> 
> gaim 1.5: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.2
> 
> dico beh... poco male lo ricompilo. idem
> ...

 

Io oggi ho installato gaim 2 beta6 e aggiornato il sistema alla nuova versione di dbus (1.0.2). tutto mi funziona.

non mi pare di aver ricompilato gaim con revdep-rebuild, l'ho ricompilato io dopo perché stavo aggiornando da una versione precedente.

mi ricordo di aver avuto problemi di dipendenze perché all'inizio qualcuno voleva installare una versione precedente di dbus che andava con la versione 1.0.2 che qualcun'altro voleva installare

ho mascherato tutto dbus tranne la 1.0.2 e l'ho ricompilato, dopo di che tutto è filato liscio con le dipendenze

(ho perso un pomeriggio a ricompilare tutto  :Sad:  )

EDIT: li ha ricompilati tutti pacchetti che revdep-rebuild voleva farti ricompilare?

luigi

----------

## mambro

Segnalo che, lanciato revdep-rebuild, hal non ne voleva sapere di ricompilarsi..

è bastato riemergiare dbus-glib   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io oggi ho installato gaim 2 beta6 e aggiornato il sistema alla nuova versione di dbus (1.0.2). tutto mi funziona.
> 
> non mi pare di aver ricompilato gaim con revdep-rebuild, l'ho ricompilato io dopo perché stavo aggiornando da una versione precedente.
> ...

 si, è tutto a posto. tutti gli altri programmi che utilizzo funzionano correttamente. tranne gaim ed anche ricompilandolo non vuole saperne di andare. beh... intanto ho messo su aMsn

----------

## MajinJoko

Ciao a tutti,

mi accodo a questo thread perché dopo l'aggiornamento di dbus, ho notato che non fa più l'automount delle schede MMC che inserisco nel lettore integrato.

Ha sempre funzionato, il kernel non l'ho modificato. Ora però quando inserisco la scheda, in nautilus non compare più l'icona della MMC (con relativa possibilità di montarla in automatico, comodo se sono utente). Tuttavia il device viene create, infatti al momento la sto utilizzando montandola come root.

Scrivo qui perché sono quasi sicuro che qualcuno aveva avuto un problema simile, ma ora non trovo niente..   :Sad: 

Se qualcuno sapesse darmi una mano, o potesse indicarmi cosa posso controllare, gliene sarei infinitamente grato.

Comunque, per la precisione:

- sono su amd64

- il kernel è lo stesso di quando il problema non si verificava, ed è il 2.6.18-r3

- dbus si è compilato senza problemi - e ho anche dato il comando "/etc/init.d/dbus reload" segnalato da Chrome

- al termine dell'emersione di dbus, ho lanciato il revdep rebuild, che ha ricompilato senza problemi un bel pò di pacchetti.

Se servissero altre informazioni..

Per ora vi ringrazio e auguro buona giornata,

Michele

----------

## cloc3

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - al termine dell'emersione di dbus, ho lanciato il revdep rebuild, che ha ricompilato senza problemi un bel pò di pacchetti.
> 
> 

 

è difficile trovare risposte precise.

da quel che dici, mi pare di capire che dmesg sia a posto, per te.

probabilmente c'è ancora qualche pacchetto che deve essere ricompilato.

a me è successo che uno dei miei sistemi sia andato a posto immediatamente, mentre su un secondo ho dovuto ricompilare a mano cups, che non partiva, ma non era stato brincato da revdep-rebuild, per motivi astrali che non so spiegare.

bisogna inoltre aggiornare molto software. Sempre a me, in un sistema dove voglio usare kde 3.5.2, mi viene impossibile installare kdebase-kioslaves e quindi devo provvisoriamente rinunciare all'automount. Se hai qualche pacchetto arretrato, potrebbe essere quello.

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao e grazie per la risposta.

capisco che sia difficile trovare risposte precise, chissà perché sono convinto di aver letto di qualcuno che aveva lo stesso problema dopo l'aggiornamento di dbus. ma tutt'ora non trovo nulla, mi sa che mi confondo, ahimé   :Sad: 

In dmesg compare correttamento il rilevamento della mmc e la successiva creazione del device. L'unico problema che si presenta qui è un errore di "mmc0 too large timeout requested" che però mi si presenta anche con una knoppix, e quindi non credo sia collegato direttamente al problema che non venga mostrata in nautilus la mmc.

Comunque il mio sistema è aggiornato.

Ti ringrazio ancora, se risolvo farò sapere..

----------

## crisandbea

mi accodo anche io alle risposte a questo topic, forse portando un pò di speranza a chi stà avendo problemi.......dopo l'aggiornamento, io dopo aver aggiornato non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema, nè con OO-bin, nè con mozzilla-bin,nè con thunderbird-bin etc....., forse sarà fortuna, ma per ora nessun problema......    :Cool: 

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> mi accodo anche io alle risposte a questo topic, forse portando un pò di speranza a chi stà avendo problemi.......dopo l'aggiornamento, io dopo aver aggiornato non ho avuto nessun tipo di problema, nè con OO-bin, nè con mozzilla-bin,nè con thunderbird-bin etc....., forse sarà fortuna, ma per ora nessun problema......   
> 
> 

 

IMHO più che portare speranza porti frustrazione  :Wink: 

Avresti portato speranza spiegando come hai affrontato e risolto velocemente problemi derivati dall'aggiornamento ma così mi sembra che sia una presa per i fondelli verso chi ha problemi ...

----------

## crisandbea

beh se per qualcuno può sembrare una presa per i fondelli chiedo scusa, non voglio prendere in giro nessuno, nè tantomeno prendermi gioco di nessuno in quanto non mi ritengo superiore a nessuno sopratutto in Gentoo/Linux, per come ho risolto purtroppo non posso dirlo, in quanto ho aggiornato semplicemente dando il classico "

```
emerge -Du world
```

" è non ho avuto nessun tipo di problemi,  non è detto che non ne avrò.... magari per ora mi è andata bene...

tutto ciò che ho fatto oltre al classico emerge è Nulla... in quanto ripeto non ho avuto il bencheminimo errore..

mi disp non peter offrire una soluzione ma è cosi....    :Crying or Very sad: 

ciauz

----------

## bandreabis

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi accodo a questo thread perché dopo l'aggiornamento di dbus, ho notato che non fa più l'automount delle schede MMC che inserisco nel lettore integrato.
> 
> Ha sempre funzionato, il kernel non l'ho modificato. Ora però quando inserisco la scheda, in nautilus non compare più l'icona della MMC (con relativa possibilità di montarla in automatico, comodo se sono utente). Tuttavia il device viene create, infatti al momento la sto utilizzando montandola come root.
> ...

 

Pure io!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Riesco a montare a mano, però.

Che p***e!

----------

## daniel979

Salve a tutti

in seguito all'aggiornamento di dbus alla versione stabile su architttura x86 ho lanciato revdep-rebuild -X che mi ha compilato diversi pacchetti tra i quali anche k3b; la compilazione dei pacchetti e' andata a buon fine,

ma ho riscontrato un problema con k3b quando vado a masterizzare un cd audio mi dice Errore di I/O.

Anche K3b e' la versione stabile, mi potete dire se anche a voi da lo stesso errore.

Come potrei risolvere?? Ho provato a ricompilare hal e successivamente K3b ma il problema mi si ripresenta ugualmente.

grazie a tutti se avete bisogno di altre info chiedete pure.

ciauz Daniel

----------

## bandreabis

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> mi accodo a questo thread perché dopo l'aggiornamento di dbus, ho notato che non fa più l'automount delle schede MMC che inserisco nel lettore integrato.
> 
> Ha sempre funzionato, il kernel non l'ho modificato. Ora però quando inserisco la scheda, in nautilus non compare più l'icona della MMC (con relativa possibilità di montarla in automatico, comodo se sono utente). Tuttavia il device viene create, infatti al momento la sto utilizzando montandola come root.
> ...

 

Up?

----------

## Kernel78

Se qui nessuno riesce ad aiutarti guarda se esiste già un bug o aprine uno ...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   CUT 
> 
> Up?

 

nulla.. ho provato a ricompilare (alla cieca, in verità   :Rolling Eyes: ) un pò di cose, ma nulla, non ne vuol sapere di andare..

----------

## Kernel78

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *MajinJoko wrote:*   CUT 
> 
> Up? 
> 
> nulla.. ho provato a ricompilare (alla cieca, in verità  ) un pò di cose, ma nulla, non ne vuol sapere di andare..

 

allora direi che è proprio il caso di controllare se esiste già un bug o altrimenti apritene uno  :Wink: 

----------

